# Strange tail behaviour in my boa



## Amilou (10 mo ago)

Hii, I have noticed something today that I can't say I have ever seen my female snake do before, she seems to be putting her tail on its side then raising the back end but sideways if this makes any sense just wondering if anyone knows why this could be thank you x


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Some snakes adopt caudal luring to attract prey?

Lori Torrini on YouTube recently explained about how snakes may tail wag as an indication of excitement or arousal.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Amilou said:


> Hii, I have noticed something today that I can't say I have ever seen my female snake do before, she seems to be putting her tail on its side then raising the back end but sideways if this makes any sense just wondering if anyone knows why this could be thank you x


Female Royals will often raise their tails and then wag them side to side as part of the courtship routine when a male is present. Not saying this is the case with your boa though


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Interesting Malc,

I recall someone describing retic mating introductions, saying if the female remained still that was a positive sign she was receptive, whereas if she tailed waggled or deficated, it meant she was unreceptive To courting with the male?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Swindinian said:


> Interesting Malc,
> 
> I recall someone describing retic mating introductions, saying if the female remained still that was a positive sign she was receptive, whereas if she tailed waggled or deficated, it meant she was unreceptive To courting with the male?


The female Royal would raise the tail, and expose her vent, and sort of deposit a scent mark, then as she dragged her vent along she would wag the tail side to side as if wafting the scent. It's not just the one female either. Here's an old video of my Normal and Lesser being introduced. You'll see at the start that the male also tail wags, as does the female in response (her tail is inside a hide)


----------

